# Fahrradumbau



## alex1diego (4. März 2012)

Hallo , zurzeit will ich mir meinBike neu zusammenbasteln (bin leider lange nicht mehr gefahren da 1woche krankenhaus + 1 monat Sportverbot vom Arzt) Also eig.will ichmein TB in einDirtbike umbauen . Einpaar Details zum MTB:
Feder: 100mm hydraulisch
Bremsen: Mechanische Scheibenbremsen von ich glaub Tektro , und ja sie funktionieren gut
Reifen : Schwalbe Albert
Rahmen ( und auch das Teil das gewechselt werden muss ) MTB Alu Rahmen ca . 3kg ( ich weiss etwas schwer )

Nun mein Problem :
kann ich einen Dirtbikerahmen mit der Federgabel den Reifen der Schaltung etc. verbinden ?Gibt es da irgendwelche gravierende Unterschiede ?

Hoffe auf Antworten 
mfg Alex


----------



## alex1diego (4. März 2012)

keiner da ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (4. März 2012)

Doch! Aber der hat keene Ahnung von der Materie 
Mach doch mal BILDchen Alex


----------



## alex1diego (4. März 2012)

^^ , ok eig. ist es ein schon verändertes Rockrider 5.3
Die Schaltung und Reifen sind neu , die Bremsen und die Federgabel funktionieren auch prima . Also bitte nicht gleich BILLIGTEIL!!!! denken . Hier der Link zum unveränderten Bike:
http://www.decathlon.de/mtb-rockrider-53-2011-id_8168118.html

Wie gesagt es kommt ein neuer Rahmen dazu , und Reifen und Schltung sind neu


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

alex1diego schrieb:


> Nun mein Problem :
> *kann ich einen Dirtbikerahmen mit der Federgabel den Reifen der Schaltung etc. verbinden ?*Gibt es da irgendwelche gravierende Unterschiede



Eigentlich schon, da im Dirt im Durchschnitt Federgabeln mit 100mm Federweg genutzt werden. Die Gabel und der Steuersatz müssen halt zusammenpassen - sprich 1 1/8 Zoll.
Die bereite der hinteren Nabe sollte auch 135mm sein.
Achte auch darauf, dass der Rahmen für 26 Zoll ist. 24 Zoll gibt's auch.


----------



## alex1diego (4. März 2012)

wie kann ich das nachprüfen ?
sorry für wahrscheinlich dumme Fragen , bin wirklich neu hier , (angemeldet auch erst seit heute )


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

alex1diego schrieb:


> sorry für wahrscheinlich dumme Fragen , bin wirklich neu hier , (angemeldet auch erst seit heute )



Ist Unwissenheit ein Zeichen für Dummheit?

Die Gabel hat am Schaft (das Ding, was durch den Rahmen geht ) 1 1/8 Zoll (2,85mm). Somit passt das also.
Brauchst nur noch den passenden Steuersatz für den Dirt-Rahmen.


----------



## alex1diego (4. März 2012)

Gibt es da irgendwelche empfehlungen für den Steuersatz ?
Muss die Grösse da auch 1 1/8 zoll sein ?
Bitte um Preisgünstige Vorschläge , bin noch schüler


----------



## Dr_Stone (4. März 2012)

alex1diego schrieb:


> *Muss die Grösse da auch 1 1/8 zoll sein ?*



Natürlich! Hiermit solltest Du den richtigen Steuersatz finden. Es werden eben noch ein paar Maße benötigt. Ich hoffe die Seite ist verständlich genug.

http://www.canecreek.com/headset-fit-finder?currentStep=2&lastStep=1



alex1diego schrieb:


> Bitte um Preisgünstige Vorschläge , bin noch schüler



Gibt's genügend.


----------



## alex1diego (4. März 2012)

danke , speicher mir grad die Seite , nur leider Verstehe ich das nicht ganz ( nicht vom sprachlichen sondern vom technischen , könnte mir das jemand bitte erklären wenns nicht zu viel ist ?


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

Da hat sich schon jemand die Arbeit gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568717


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (5. März 2012)

a.) bist du hier im BMX-Unterforum.. stell deine frage besser im dirt/street unterforum.
b.) ist das hier kein chat.. musst ein wenig warten,bis deine fragen beantwortet werden.wenn du glück hast,ist grade jemand online.
c.) das rad würde ich garnicht aufrüsten. es kommt dich WESENTLICH billiger,ein gutes gebrauchtes im bikemarkt zu kaufen. so leid es mir tut,aber dein rad ist eine unbrauchbare basis und du würdest viel zu viel geld investieren,alle teile zu tauschen,als direkt was brauchbares zu kaufen.
d.)24" und 26" sind laufradgrößen. welchen durchmesser deine felgen/reifen haben. in deinem fall 26"
e.) es gibt 3 steuersatz-bautypen. es sieht so aus,als würden wir den ahead-steuersatz,bei dem die lagerschalen aussen liegen,an deinem rad vorfinden.also,wenn du einen neuen kaufen möchtest,musst du nach einem ahead-steuersatz suchen. aus der beschreibung des rades kann man leider nichts brauchbares entnehmen.

weiterhin gibt es noch den semi-integrated steuersatz,bei dem die lagerschalen mit in den rahmen gepresst werden und den internal steuersatz,bei dem nur die lager in den rahmen gelegt werden und auf lagerschalen verzichtet wird. letzteres ist mittlerweile standard im bmx und rennrad sport,weil es leichter und simpler ist.


----------



## alex1diego (5. März 2012)

ok, war heut beim Händler und mir wurde gesagt was ich alles brauche:Rahmen,Hammer,Pedale,Kettenspanner,Kettenrad,Kurbel,Chainguard,neue hintere Felge

denke sollte passen , oder ?achso , und der steuersatz passt, ist 1 1/8(wurde mir so gesagt)


----------



## Stirni (5. März 2012)

rechne mal alles zusammen und guck dir dann im gegensatz dazu ein gebrauchtes im bikemarkt an.


----------



## Dr_Stone (5. März 2012)

Das ließt sich so, als ob Du einen SingleSpeed'er haben möchtest.
Für was soll der Hammer sein?


----------



## potsdamradler (5. März 2012)

Bei uns fahren viele Dirther mit SSp durch die Gegend. 
Denke Stirni hat Recht, laß Dein Mtb heil und leg Dir ein gebrauchtes Dirth zu..
Schnell ist mal eins putt oder geklaut, 3- 4 Räder zu haben nicht unüblich. 
Außerdem kannst Du dann mal auch etwas an Teilen  tauschen.

sprocki


----------



## alex1diego (6. März 2012)

@dr stone :der Hammer war so ein Teil vorne am steuersatz. kp zu was des Teil gut ist.
@potsdamradler :tut mir leid , bin noch schüler (8.klasse , geh also nicht arbeiten auch wenn ichs wollte ) und verfüge nicht über das Geld für mehrere Fahrräder.
Außerdem hat mein Vater was dagegen und hab mit dem Rahmen schon genug Ärger.
Ich machs warscheinlich doch singlespeed weil sonst immer die Kette rausfliegen würde und ich glaub die Schaltung wäre nach paar Sprüngen auch hin.
Hätte dann doch noch ne Frage , und zwar , müsste ich mir eine neue Hinterradfelge kaufen , weil mir wurde gesagt dass ich da Schrauben verwenden muss .
Was für Schrauben wären es , und wo kann man diese kaufen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OctaneFX3 (6. März 2012)

das hauptproblem hierbei is: nen gebrauchts kommt dich einfach günstiger. Plan direkt mal ne neue vordere Felge mit ein...die die an deinem aktuellem rad sind sind vermutlich nicht geeignet und dann schnell hin, weil man grade am anfang gerne mal unsauber landet etc. 

red einfach mal tacheles und nenn dein Budget. Evtl. kann man dann genauere Tips zu Teilen geben (andererseits fallen die Tips im passendem Unterforum vieleicht noch nen ticken besser aus). Bei den Teilen die du bisher aufgezählt hast schätz ich mal 300-400 eus (mit rahmen). Für den Preis findet sich mit etwas Geduld was nettes im Bikemarkt an dem du mit Sicherheit deutlich mehr spass hast und das Verletzungsrisiko is auch etwas geringer als wenn du mit unpassenden Teilen rumspringst.


----------



## potsdamradler (6. März 2012)

Ein SSP- Kit kannst Du auch aus zwei Schrrottkassetten- wg der Distanzringe- selbst basteln.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1019971-  den Freilaufkörper nicht demontieren.
Dazu einen Kettenspanner....(mit oder ohne Feder..)aber Schraubachse brauchst Du  wg senkrechter Ausfallenden m.M. nicht.
Falls das 3er Kettenblatt vernietet ist, wär eine SSP Kurbelgarnitur fein. Preiswert  und gut finde ich "Miranda" kann aber sein, daß "Race Face" drauf stehen muß..
Sattel etwas tiefer und Du hast ein Semi-Dirth  aber bin kein Fachspezi.

LG


----------



## alex1diego (7. März 2012)

1.Budget a ist auch schon das Hauptproblem mein Budget geht so um die 200 rum.
              hÃ¶rt sich nicht viel an , ABER ein netter Anbieter aus dem Bike markt wÃ¼rde mir einen Giant STP Rahmen + mehrere Anbauteile anbieten fÃ¼r 160â¬ (welche Teile genau mÃ¼sste ich nachschaun weiss es grad nicht auswendig)
[email protected] : sieht gut aus wie hast du das geschaft ?


----------



## alex1diego (8. März 2012)

brauch ich Kettenspanner für singlespeed ?


----------



## potsdamradler (8. März 2012)

Hi alex1diego,

nimmst zwei Schrottkassetten und schleifst oder feilst die drei  vernieteten Stifte auf der großen Zahnkranzseite gut ab. Dann vorsichtig  mit großem Schraubenzieher abhebeln- die Plastikringe sind diffizil.Teurere werden mit Schrauben fixiert.
Die Ringe auf den Freilaufkörper fädeln- etwas außerhalb der Mitte- Richtung Ausfallende  sollte die ideale Kettenlinie verlaufen. Brauchst ein SSP Ritzel und natürlich den Lockring.

Am besten Du unterhälst Dich mit jmd der ein cooles Dirth fährt. Oder Selbsthilfe Werkstätten, denn das nötige Werkzeug wirst Du noch nicht haben.
Einen Kettenspanner brauchst Du bei senkrechten Ausfallenden.


----------



## alex1diego (8. März 2012)

ok , dankehab genug sehr hilfreiche informationen , werde gucken was sich machen lässt


----------

